# Corsair H80 Installationsfrage



## wakarimashita (23. September 2012)

Sind die Abstandshalter, die ohne Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff direkt auf das Mainboard kommen, wirklich eine Kurzschlussgefahr.
Steht hier so und ich mach mir jetzt schon Sorgen
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2012/test-antec-h2o-und-corsair-hydro/4/


----------



## Computer_Freak (23. September 2012)

Hallo

Ja alles was aus Metall ist kann auf der platine einen Kurzschluss verursachen. Wenn du sicher gehn willst das das nichr passiert kannst du dünnen Moosgummi auf die Backplate kleben.


----------



## wakarimashita (23. September 2012)

Danke, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, woher ich das bekomme und wie ich das zuschneiden müsste und so...


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2012)

Könntest du ein Foto machen?

Wenn nur die Schraube auf dem Mobo ist, gibt es eigentlich keinen Kurzschluss, um das Loch sind auf dem Mobo normalerweise ein paar mm platz. Da sind dann weder Bauteile noch Leiterbahnen, die man kurzschließen oder beschädigen könnte.
Wenn aber die Backplate (sofern vorhanden) ohne Isolierung die Rückseite berührt, ist das nicht so gut.

Wenn du dir genau an die Anleitung hälst, dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.


----------



## wakarimashita (23. September 2012)

Na ja, wenn man noch paar Millimeter Raum ohne Leiterbahnen etc. hat, sehe ich da eigentlich kein Problem. Warum meint denn Computerbase, es wäre eines???

Die Backplate ist aus Kunststoff (glaube ich zumindest), also genug Isolation oder?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2012)

Backplate aus Kunststoff ist ok, da passiert nix.
Mach trotzdem mal ein Bild. Oder guck halt selber, ob der Schraubenkopf irgendwas berührt. Hab grade gesehen, dass da doch nicht immer so viel Platz ist.

Find grad keine ordentlichen Bilder zum einbau, wie ist das denn aufgebaut?

Hier sieht es doch so aus, als wären da Gummiabstandshalter auf der Backplate. Ist es dann nicht so aufgebaut, dass die Schraube von hinten erst durch die Backplate und dann durchs Mobo gesteckt wird. Dann wären da ja die Gummidinger als Isoliereung dazwischen.

Wenn nicht, schneid dir halt schnell ein paar solche Scheiben aus Gummi oder Moosgummi aus und leg sie drunter.


----------



## wakarimashita (23. September 2012)

Ja, das mit der Backplate scheint alles kein Problem, aber die Schrauben die von unten durch die Backplate kommen und oben auf dem Mobo rauskucken, auf die soll man ja nachher metallene Risers, Abstandshalter draufschrauben und für die gibt es dann keine Unterlegscheiben.
Dann muss ich mir wohl Unterlegscheiben aus Moosgummi zuschneiden (mach ich das einfach mit der Schere und kann jeden beliebigen Moosgummi nehmen ausm Baumarkt?)


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. September 2012)

Ich würd es mit einer Lochzange machen, wenn du keine hast, nimmst du einfach eine Schere.
Eigentlich kannst du alles nehmen, was gut isoliert. Normales Moosgummi sollte gehen.


----------



## wakarimashita (23. September 2012)

Danke dir.

Jetzt schaue ich mal, wie das ganze in der Praxis ausschaut


----------



## wakarimashita (24. September 2012)

Jetzt ist doch noch eine Frage aufgetaucht: Ich möchte die Wärmeleitpaste/pad, welche schon drauf ist, wechseln. Kann ich da irgendwelche nehmen oder könnte die dann die Kühlerfläche angreifen, wenn ich nicht die von Corsair nehme?


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. September 2012)

Solange du ganz normale WLP nimmst, passiert da nix. Der Boden ist ja aus Kupfer und das wird in sehr vielen Kühlern mit vielen verschiedenen WLPs verwendet.

Wenn du noch keien WLP rumliegen hast, empfehle ich dir die Arctic MX-4.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

